
Send in the Clones: If Apple doesn’t want to innovate the desktop Mac - protomyth
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/17/apples-future-in-the-desktop-computer-business/
======
fredsted
I wish Apple just updated the hardware in their machines more, as they did
before Cook.

Sure, Intel has somewhat been the limiting factor here, but if you look at the
Xeon E5-2697v2 in the 12-core Mac Pro, today you can get the Xeon E5-2697v4
with 18 cores and about the same power usage.

For the Mac mini, the last big upgrade was actually a downgrade if you wanted
power. The 2012 Quad Core i7 Mac mini was actually a pretty powerful machine;
about double as fast than even the best-specced Mini today (you can't get a 4
core Mini anymore). That's pretty mind-boggling.

I get that if you want to run a miniature data center with RAID, multiple
graphics- and PCI cards and terabytes of of RAM under your desk, none of
Apple's current offerings will suit you, and honestly that's fine. That's when
you move away from 5K video editing to a real, actual data center for your
computing needs.

